# Army.ca Server Availability



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jan 2018)

Folks, for the first time in a long time, good news.

According to our monitoring tools, Army.ca had 100% uptime in December. That means that for the entire month of December, the server was never unavailable.* For the keeners in the group, our monitoring report from 30 Nov to now is attached.

Thanks to everyone for your patience through our past frustrations... I can't guarantee it is all behind us, but I will take the good news while I can!


Cheers
Mike

* Some caveats, early every Sunday morning the server reboots to keep it fresh as a daisy. This usually takes less than 1 minute.


----------



## kev994 (11 Jan 2018)

I have had no issues with Tapatalk from ‘merica for months. Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## Journeyman (11 Jan 2018)

> *Navy dropping 'draconian' policy on warship Wi-Fi, admiral says*
> Murray Brewster, CBC
> 
> Chief Petty Officer 1st Class Michel Vigneault (Chief Petty Officer of the Navy):  "I realized then how important it is. Maybe not for my generation, because we didn't grow up with that, but for younger sailors, being connected is very, very important"



It has nothing to do with age or distance from home;  many of us go into withdrawal if this site is down!   :nod:


As always, thanks Mike.  :cheers:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Jan 2018)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks, for the first time in a long time, good news.
> 
> According to our monitoring tools, Army.ca had 100% uptime in December. That means that for the entire month of December, the server was never unavailable.* For the keeners in the group, our monitoring report from 30 Nov to now is attached.
> 
> ...



That being said, if you like this site please consider subscribing to the site it will go a long way to keeping the lights on and the servers humming along nicely....

Subscribe


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jan 2018)

I don't believe in coincidences, but I don't believe in fate either, so I guess I'll chalk this up to good old fashioned bad luck.

Our hosting service had "an unrecoverable issue with the underlying hardware" today, and flushed our server without prior notice. Luckily, I run multiple backup tiers and was able to recover all data. Took a few hours to bring everything back online, but we are up and running again (on new hardware, apparently!)

As usual please report any issues. And no, I did not learn anything about tempting fate, but next time I might just keep the good news to myself. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Jan 2018)

I blame these guys Mike......


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Jan 2018)

I must admit when I got the "connection error" I did have a small chuckle....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jan 2018)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I must admit when I got the "connection error" I did have a small chuckle....



Yeah, I have to admit, despite it all I had a little laugh myself.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jan 2018)

Updated.  rly:


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Mar 2018)

Great news and nice work Mike !!!!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Oct 2018)

What could go wrong?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Oct 2018)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> What could go wrong?



That looks great!

I think :stars:


----------

